# Berry Strange Day



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a meeting in Roosevelt this afternoon. I went a little early to try my hand at Strawberry. I chose a spot that took some walking. I found a rocky patch near an inlet and started throwing a spinner. I had some strange and comical things happen today. First off a brown trout??!?! I've never heard of brown trout in the berry










At first I thought it was just a bow, but looking closer it looks like a washed out brown to me. I was pretty confused...any thoughts bout how it got there?? :?

Well I kept following the shore until I found some ice. Finally I found some cutts  This guy came first, and was pretty spotless.










Some more followed closely behind and had more color and spots to em 8)









Gorgeous!

Another stange occurence was next. A group of guys came to the other side of the little bay I was fishing. The ice was being blown by the wind and was piling up on their shore. One of the guys stepped out onto it....I just started shaking my head :roll: He walked out about five feet...and fell through up to his chest. He started yelling for his buds and they got him out and almost sprinted for their truck. Poor guy...if he's reading this I'm sorry  That couldn't have felt good, but you added to my day o-|| I wish I woulda thought to ty and video tape it :O•-:

There were a few more cuts caught. It's funny to me that some cuts at the berry will actually fight and some are like dragging in a piece of sagebrush. Eh they are beautiful fish nonetheless!!



















This next fish was my last and topped off my strange day. I was throwing my Lucky Craft when it suddenly snagged...  I thought I was going to break it off..what an expensive snag! But right as the line was at it's breaking point, the lure gave. I brought it in to find that someone else's line was wrapped around my hooks. I pulled in the line to find this guy with a rusty worm hook in the corner of his mouth. Hmm first time for everything I guess :lol:










It wasn't huge, but somewhat strange 

It was a nice couple hours at the Berry  ...some strange things happened and some very very entertaining ice dancing :lol:










Life is short...so live it well


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Scary seeing someone drop through the ice, even if it was his fault. Nice fitchies................ 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

How neat to catch a brown from there. I've heard that people catch them every once in awhile, although I've heard of more tigers than browns. Both are very odd to see in there.

Never rule out the possibility of catching something that isn't stocked where you're fishing. My buddy caught a tiger in the river below the SC dam...about 10 years ago. They weren't being stocked in that area at all back then, as far as I can tell.

I'm glad you didn't witness a drowning. Bet that guy thinks twice before he ever sets foot on ice again.

That last fish on the worm hook; was it deformed on the snout?

Nice trip!


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Looks like a great time.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow a brown! My cousin caught a tiger trout last spring from the shore at Chicken Creek. Sounds like some illegal planting?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've caught browns in there... years ago though. Even caught brookies, in fact I have a mounted brookie I caught in strawberry res.


-DallanC


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Just wait for the smallmouth bass you might get at the berry! Decent cutts you got there. Looks like the berry treated you well.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm glad you didn't witness a drowning. Bet that guy thinks twice before he ever sets foot on ice again.


Good thing he got out quick, with the ice blowing around and piling up, he could of been pinched or cut in half. That is a lot of weight moving around on the surface.

Yeah, crazy to catcha brown out of there. I still think the craziest unexpected catch I have seen was a Lake Trout caught out of Utah Lake. It was a post on BFT and confirmed with picks. Crazy.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Yeah, crazy to catcha brown out of there. I still think the craziest unexpected catch I have seen was a Lake Trout caught out of Utah Lake. It was a post on BFT and confirmed with picks. Crazy.


Pics are not confirmation, especially on the internet. My money is placed in that the laker was caught elsewhere and just put up as a joke dead on a hook in front of the harbor. Trust me that aint hard to do.

There was a gag post years ago of stipers in the great salt lake, with confrmation by pics too. :roll:


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

It was a scary moment when he fell through. I was too far away to do anything about it. He did get out pretty quickly, but I'm not sure how exactly. At the moment it was just a helpless feeling, but after it all went down and I watched them run and cuss back to the truck it became somewhat entertaining. I felt pretty bad for laughing about it...I'm terrible 



LOAH said:


> That last fish on the worm hook; was it deformed on the snout?


I don't believe so...or not that I noticed. I think it's just a funny angle and with it being partially underwater it made the fish look funny.



Flyfishn247 said:


> I still think the craziest unexpected catch I have seen was a Lake Trout caught out of Utah Lake.


I saw that post. Pretty crazy  and I gotta disagree TDT...I think there are 40lb+ macs hanging out by Bird Island for sure :lol: jk jk. Who knows what to believe :roll: :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well lakers (as well as just about everything else) have been stocked in Utah Lake, many moons ago. It has been a real trial and error lake and stocking methods haven't always been as sophisticated as they are today. 

Not saying it's true, but not impossible. 

I certainly believe there are brookies in Strawberry. They're right below the dam too.


----------

